# "Are You the Halloween House?"



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

"My kids love that!"

My wife has gotten that question several times in the last couple of weeks at the neighborhood schools. That's much more than in past years. Apparently moving the haunt to the garage (and maybe our big, new sign) made an impresson. It's a real boost when I'm looking in despair at the enormous list of things to do in the next six weeks.

Are you "the Halloween House" or do they call you something else?


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Every time someone asks where we live my wife will give them directions and try to explain where and then she gives up and just says "The Halloween House" and then everyone goes o yea I know where you live. haha I tell her every time you just need to start with "I live in the circle with the crazy halloween house. It would save a lot of time.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, we seem to be know as the "Halloween House" also.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

austenandrews said:


> Are you "the Halloween House" or do they call you something else?


In my neighborhood, we're known as "the scary house". Works for me...


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

yup same here, its fun being the Halloween house.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

We are the Halloween House. 
We have a walkthrough that's open the entire month of October. 
Our endless list of things to do has to be completed in two weeks. 
(mild panic attack ensues)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're the Halloween people - close enough


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

We're the Pirate House.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have the "Halloween House" too.


----------



## shawndel2014 (Sep 19, 2014)

*know the feeling*

anytime my kids are asked where they live, we say the "The Halloween House" and everyone know just where its at. After 16 yrs they expect allot out of us.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup! The Halloween house here as well. Love it!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh yes. When we tell a neighbor that we live right on the corner they always say "oh, the Halloween house" Then go on to tell us how much their kids or grandkids love our decorations. I always get people walk by as soon as I start to decorate (on October 1st) kids and adults just to see what I am putting out that is new. It is pretty cool.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

We're the "Halloween House," too. I was meeting a neighbor from down the street and was trying to tell her which house was ours. She stopped and said, "Oh, you're the Halloween House!" and it is now our official title - and we only set up on Halloween night! Infamous in our neighborhood!! And it's awesome that we all share the same moniker.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes we are the Halloween house. We are the house were everyone brings their kids to have their Halloween pictures taken. The older people on the street have their grandchildren come to see. Lots of fun, but there is some mounting pressure to not have the same thing every year. We have run out of room and had to borrow a neighbors yard.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

It is funny. If people ask me and know the area I just open up and say the Halloween house then they go "oh that is you we love it, how long does it take to set up".


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately less and less people are putting forth an effort.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am the Halloween House...it makes me smile. I took the year off last year, and you would not believe the rumors that flew around town....people stopped me everywhere asking what was wrong?  I had to post a sign explaining...no kidding.:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P5, I can see why. Is everyone asking if you'll be back this year?

I've never heard anyone call us the Halloween house. I hope they do. I've been called the bird lady, (when I raised birds) and the maraca lady, (for at least two years after I gave out the maracas). And my daughter has heard kids calling our house the haunted house, but so far, no Halloween house.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Hallowe'en House here too. I love it. Makes me smile.:jol:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

That is me, too. Though I am no where near as extreme as some of you. It is fun to see the little kids in a full out sprint down the street to get to our house after their parents let them loose.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup, that's us too!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

For most we're the Halloween house.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

We're the Halloween House too. We're pretty much the only house in our town that puts up a large display.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

yes.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Most of the time we're the Halloween house. But I've heard us called the candy cane house too because it's painted white with red shutters. I'll take either one.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Most of the halloween House too. But some of the younger Victims call it the "Spooky House"


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Most of the time I'm referred to as "the one with graveyard out front"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes!.................Yes I Am!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't that why we hang out on this forum?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, and I hear "Mom, I want to go to the green house.", because of my use of green lights for my tombstones and front porch. I love it though, you can hear them down the street wanting to get to my haunt. Even passing other houses in some cases.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. Judging by the huge early turnout last year, the kids seem to be putting our house first on their route as well.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Yup. I've heard that more than once about us. Vermont isn't exactly loaded with home haunts (or professional ones) so it wasn't a hard title to end up with for us 

What we hear a lot of is "thanks for doing this every year." We couldn't quit if we wanted to (not that we want to). We feel some sort of obligation to go as far with this as we can. I just wish that more folks around us would join in, but we definitely increased the standard amount of Halloween decor around 

Grimm


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Grimm Pickins said:


> What we hear a lot of is "thanks for doing this every year." We couldn't quit if we wanted to (not that we want to).


I know what you mean. Friends of our kids are already asking when they can join in and help. I'd feel like I was letting them down if we didn't do it, never mind the neighborhood as a whole.

Hopefully the work all of us put into this stuff will plant fun memories in some little heads and lead to future haunters.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Yo... Halloween House here too. They drive over from other neighborhoods.

Although, I wish we weren't. I would love to see more displays around.


----------



## Fallen Fairy (Oct 14, 2014)

We are the Halloween house and we strive to make it better each year - we've finally had neighbors that used to frown at us come over to ask "when are you starting to decorate?".


----------



## Shiva (Sep 26, 2014)

I am proud to say we are "that house" as well. 

I love it when we hear from kids that their brothers and sisters got their Halloween scares from us and that they come to experience the same.

Keeps the wife and I motivated to make it better every year!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

While there is a house around the corner and down the street that puts up a pirate ship the size of an RV in their front yard along with a whole crew of skeletons (they are a part of Garage of Evil), I'm pretty sure I'm still that house.

Some neighbor or other slowed to a stop in their car yesterday as I was putting up my skeletons, rolled down their window and yelled out "I love your house!" and then drove off. Some neighbors walk by to say something positive, others clearly cross the street to avoid it. Some kids walk out of their way home from school to see my yard, a few have told me they look forward to it once the calendar turns to October.

I think my house, with the JoLs, the pumpkinrots, the skeletons, is just more "Halloween" than the spider house around the corner or the pirate house down the street, or the one with the multiple inflatables on the lawn. Four years ago when I moved in and started, there were hardly any JoLs in the neighborhood; now there is competition!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Tuesday, we had a minor traffic jam in front of the house when 2 school buses stopped to let the kids take pictures with their cellphones.

oooooooo.... getting excited.... its almost here.... :jol::xbones::devil::zombie:


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm the "Halloween House" in my neighborhood!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

No doubt about it, we definitely are.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm glad people are bringing up some of these older posts. I'd forgotten some of these.



scareme said:


> P5, I can see why. Is everyone asking if you'll be back this year?
> 
> I've never heard anyone call us the Halloween house. I hope they do. I've been called the bird lady, (when I raised birds) and the maraca lady, (for at least two years after I gave out the maracas). And my daughter has heard kids calling our house the haunted house, but so far, no Halloween house.


I answered that before Halloween 2014. I finally had someone call us the Halloween House! It was going up to 10:00 and we were getting ready to start to tear down. A family came up, and I heard one of the people at the candy table say you'll have to go talk to her. The lady came over and told me they used to live in our neighborhood, and they had moved last summer. She said they had gone out toting in their new neighborhood and had a nice time and saw some decorated houses. They got home, and the family was watching TV. She said her and her husband looked at each other and said, It's not Halloween until we go to the Halloween House. They jumped in the car, and drove over. I was so proud. She said promise you'll never stop doing this. I told her she'd have to talk to my husband, but as far as I go, I never will.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

What a tribute to you!!!


----------

